# Who has ZHP in an automatic?



## Jim Seattle (Dec 20, 2001)

I know this may be a sin to some, but I wanted to see how many people have the ZHP option combined with a auto tranny? And even more rare...ZHP/Auto with Natural Brown Leather.

Whoever you are, fess up and be proud. Interior Pics are appreciated. :bigpimp: 

I guess I want to see a good pic of the natural brown against the black headliner....


----------



## icemanjs4 (Dec 1, 2004)

Jim Seattle said:


> I know this may be a sin to some, but I wanted to see how many people have the ZHP option combined with a auto tranny? And even more rare...ZHP/Auto with Natural Brown Leather.
> 
> Whoever you are, fess up and be proud. Interior Pics are appreciated. :bigpimp:
> 
> I guess I want to see a good pic of the natural brown against the black headliner....


Just curious - why do you need it to be automatic then? I too want to see some pics of the ZHP with Natural Brown - to see the headliner contrast.


----------



## Arthur (Sep 11, 2004)

*ZHP auto with NB, black cuble and Imola*

Looks like you guys want my car. (Get the leather M wheel with colored stiching as you see here, it beats the alacantara, but there are many posts on this to debate)


----------



## BlackChrome (Nov 16, 2003)

One of the members in our local CCA has a black on black ZHP with Step...


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

Jim Seattle said:


> I know this may be a sin to some, but I wanted to see how many people have the ZHP option combined with a auto tranny? And even more rare...ZHP/Auto with Natural Brown Leather.
> 
> Whoever you are, fess up and be proud. Interior Pics are appreciated. :bigpimp:
> 
> I guess I want to see a good pic of the natural brown against the black headliner....


 :eeps: Did someone say Automatic?! :eeps:


----------



## patnak1 (Jun 28, 2003)

I have a step auto white zhp with alcantara interior. I drove both manual and step auto trans. Of course the performance on the manual is by far better but... Its convenient to have the auto trans and if you want to shift by yourself, you have the option of switching it to the manual mode. Its good for the sporty side in you without worrying about shifting during heavy traffic.

good luck and aloha


----------



## SunnyDriver (Nov 16, 2004)

Hi Balck-on-Black '05 ZHP: auto


----------



## DeltaAir (May 19, 2004)

*Zhp*

Silver Gray on Gray ZHP Coupe, with Step & NAV


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

*Try Asian communities*



DeltaAir said:


> Silver Gray on Gray ZHP Coupe, with Step & NAV


----------



## sigep (Mar 23, 2004)

I have a Silver Gray 330i ZHP, Black leather + Automatic trans. I am planning to add Dinans larger Thottle Body, Stage 3 software and the Dinan muffler. will give a full wrte up once all mods are complete.


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

Err, have to remember to take interior pictures.... :eeps:


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

Is the headliner still black alcantara on the ZHP if you order the Premium Package and Natural Brown interior?

Also, Black Cube or Silver Cube if you're getting Natural Brown? I'm leaning towards black as in the picture of the Imola Red ZHP above.

Thanks.


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice pics, Eduardo. But I see wax residue.


----------



## LDV330i (May 24, 2003)

jetstream23 said:


> Is the headliner still black alcantara on the ZHP if you order the Premium Package and Natural Brown interior?
> 
> Also, Black Cube or Silver Cube if you're getting Natural Brown? I'm leaning towards black as in the picture of the Imola Red ZHP above.
> 
> Thanks.


 The standard headliner for the ZHP is black regardless of any other options you choose.

If you go NB I would recommend going with blackcube if not you will have too many colors inside. I went with silvercube because of the of standard Alcantara seat trim so I need some relief from an all black interior.


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

I sure love Natural Brown. 

I drove an AT ZHP at the dealer, and as someone who has been driving manuals for years, I simply couldn't get used to the lackluster performance of the steptronic tranny.


----------



## ClubSpec330i (Oct 22, 2003)

What is the rear differential ratio for ZHP Step? Manual tranny has 3.07 rear end. I am guess step tranny should be at least 3.38 if not 3.46. Can anyone comfirm the spec?


----------



## andy_thomas (Oct 7, 2002)

ClubSpec330i said:


> What is the rear differential ratio for ZHP Step? Manual tranny has 3.07 rear end. I am guess step tranny should be at least 3.38 if not 3.46. Can anyone comfirm the spec?


3.38 for all 330i auto variants.


----------



## JonathanIT (Feb 12, 2004)

North Ventura County, around Seacliff?

--J


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

allaboutme said:


> Nice pics, Eduardo. But I see wax residue.


AMAZING!! Ya'll do not miss anything!! :rofl:


----------



## Eduardo (Jul 13, 2004)

*Its in Southern California*



JonathanIT said:


> North Ventura County, around Seacliff?
> 
> --J


Close but south of Oxnard on Pacific Coast Highway.

I LOVE DRIVING THIS AUTOMOBILE!!! {end caps-lock}


----------

